# Top 10 reasons MTB is better than Golf



## CRXPilot (May 15, 2007)

I'm trying to convert a golf foursome into an MTB outing this weekend. Try and dig up your best reasons to ride vs. XYZ. 

Best post wins a pair of Stan's rim strips (I'm runnin ghetto).


----------



## keylay (Nov 14, 2006)

10. You can drink the same amount of beers on the trails as on the course. :thumbsup:


----------



## RetroG (Jan 16, 2004)

After 18 holes, you're tired of drinking. After 18 miles mtb you're ready to start drinking.


----------



## Drillbit (Oct 3, 2007)

Your bike carries you rather than you carrying the clubs. 

Almost anyone can ride a bike, the same can't be said about golf.


----------



## jugdish (Apr 1, 2004)

Umm, cause it's golf.


----------



## thetwister (Feb 12, 2008)

Less plaid and visors


----------



## nOOby (Jul 20, 2007)

hit some sweet jumps instead of a silly little white ball.


----------



## lidarman (Jan 12, 2004)

"Golf: A good walk ruined." - Mark Twain


----------



## radair (Dec 19, 2002)

You won't lose any balls riding a mountain bike. Hopefully.


----------



## fastale (Jul 2, 2007)

Golf Is For Putts


----------



## 08nwsula (Oct 19, 2005)

thetwister said:


> Less plaid and visors


unless you ride specialized


----------



## Guest (Mar 26, 2008)

*It's Free!*

It's Free!


----------



## Screamin (Jun 6, 2006)

Nobody tells you to speed up OR slow down!


----------



## tomk96 (Nov 10, 2004)

MTB'ing leave better battle scars.


----------



## sru (Sep 26, 2005)

Golf used to be my main summer sport, before I started riding. Slowly golf disappeared from my summers. I haven't swung a club in two years now.

The thing biking has over golf is you can go solo and still have a blast. Try showing up to the local golf club by yourself and see who you get to spend the next five hours of your life with. Yes, you're golfing, (with three absloute strangers, having absolutely nothing in common with you, and probably not at your skill level). Not so much fun. 

Oh yeah, there are no white shoes at the trailhead.


----------



## TahoeBoy (Mar 25, 2008)

I golf as much as I ride, but weekends are strictly for biking. Wouldn't be caught dead out there with all the weekend tourists. 5 hours plus, no way. Much rather play 3-4 hour rounds during the week.
Golf Can take way too much time.
And.......Mtn biking you can take off your shirt!!! lol


----------



## jugdish (Apr 1, 2004)

TahoeBoy said:


> I golf as much as I ride, but weekends are strictly for biking. Wouldn't be caught dead out there with all the weekend tourists.


 Hehe- that's what I think about the trails on the weekends.


----------



## MOJO K (Jan 26, 2007)

jugdish said:


> Umm, cause it's golf.


 Yeah, It's like listing the top ten reasons beer is better to drink than kerosene.


----------



## ReD_tomato (Jun 25, 2006)

Biking is a sport, golfing is a joke... rft:


----------



## mondaycurse (Nov 24, 2005)

mountain bikes are much faster and capable of crashes than those carts (the _real_ reason people go golfing)


----------



## fastale (Jul 2, 2007)

*WARNING! Not safe for sensitive ears!*






I've always enjoyed Robin Williams' take on the sport.


----------



## HandyMan (Feb 25, 2008)




----------



## BlueTrain (Jan 24, 2005)

jugdish said:


> Umm, cause it's golf.


quoted for truth


----------



## kirkB (Mar 21, 2005)

Pretty funny thread - and totally relevant for me at the moment.

Last weekend we stayed free in Palm Springs - at a very large home inside PGA West - right on the course at the 18th hole.

Both days me and my son went mountain biking all morning - then hung out in the pool the rest of the day. The thought never even occurred to go out and golf.

According to my kid I am OLD already - but at 37yrs I would much rather be riding than golfing.

By the way - the riding in Palm Springs is pretty darn fun.


----------



## The Yetti (Dec 22, 2005)

Mountain Biking you feel young while doing it and old the next day... Golf you feel old doing it and the next day as well!!


----------



## bigpedaler (Jan 29, 2007)

10. average speed MTB: 8-13 mph; average speed golf: 1 mph.
9. you only have to chase your balls if something REALLY bad happens.
8. clothes are "cooler".
7. "snap" of shifter is more gratifying than "thwock" of hitting a little white ball.
6. the whole POINT is to be in the woods!
5. less chance of running into your boss on a "sick day".
4. you drink after a ride for pleasure; you drink after golf for NEED.
3. no idiot yelling, "FORE!"
2. you have a choice whether to stay out of sand.
1. pretty much a guarantee you won't see tiger woods!


----------



## Mike T. (Dec 30, 2003)

You can hit your balls with just one stem instead of needing a bagfull of clubs.


----------



## ZoSoSwiM (Dec 2, 2005)

Because in the long run it's cheaper..


----------



## fred-da-trog (Oct 28, 2003)

I do not participate in sports that include the word "handicap" until I am.


.


----------



## lpranal (Mar 14, 2007)

Because any "sport" where I have to worry more about hurting the terrain than myself is definitely not a sport in my book.

Because when the biggest "hazards" are a little sand and a couple 3 foot deep ponds, you just may be in a little too sheltered environment.


----------



## k0y0te (Oct 29, 2006)

No ball washer at the trailhead. Well, at least, not at the trails I ride.


Funny quote...
"In golf, as in life, you must always have clean balls." Alice Cooper


----------



## 2_Tires (May 29, 2007)

Mountain biking, because golf and football only require one ball.


----------



## Gt Eunuch (Mar 21, 2008)

EXERCISE! You burn way more calories on a Mountain Bike than you would driving a golf cart.


----------



## bigDspud (Mar 14, 2007)

You can't go wrong with both sports. If you can manage to afford playing both sports then why not. You'll have fun either way. Golf is not that much more expensive than mtbing. Ask the guys who have multiple high end bikes. $5k per X 3 will get you a lot of golf. On top of that broken parts will cost you even more. I love both and have nothing bad to say about either one.


----------



## McDowell_Matt (Jan 31, 2006)

GOLF... Ha!
If I wanted to have a bunch of self indulgent, ego driven, pr!cks tell me that I'm wearing the wrong thing... I'd go back to my 9 to 5 job.

Or I'd just become a full time roadie. j/k


----------



## phoehn9111 (Oct 27, 2006)

Lets see now, if I try to imagine myself walking around on a grass course
hitting plastic balls into a hole and compare and contrast that to my last
ride through the rock gardens....
Nothing to see here, move on!


----------



## wardfoto (Aug 12, 2007)

10. no golf clothes
9. golf is just so... sterile ( and some of the players should be)
8. better paint jobs on mtb's than golf carts. typically.
7. mtbing is faster.
6. mtbing has more flow
5. mtbing has a better groove.
4. you can always reload a stunt mtbing, but that costs you big if you reload in golf.
3. small stick, small balls, and that's not even taking into account the equipment you use for golf.
2. what's better than a steep, techy descent? nothing, that's what.
and the number one reason it's better to mtb than to golf.....








1. girls in riding clothes. ahhh, poor golfers, the long shorts, the long pants. bummer for you.


----------



## Fisty (Sep 19, 2005)

"Golf is for old men who go around sniffen little girls bicycle seats"


----------



## clarkenstein (Mar 8, 2006)

a quote from i dunno who:

"when primitive man screamed and beat the ground with sticks, they called it witchcraft. when modern man does the same thing, they call it golf"

i'd rather be screaming down a downhill than screaming that i sliced.


----------



## bigDspud (Mar 14, 2007)

wardfoto said:
 

> 1. girls in riding clothes. ahhh, poor golfers, the long shorts, the long pants. bummer for you.


Are you sure about that?


----------



## hotfeat1227 (May 15, 2007)

its more fun.


----------



## lemmiwinks (Jun 17, 2005)

Golf: place one ball 2 1/4" in diameter on top of another 4000 miles in diameter. the objective is to NOT hit the large one..
plus i suck at golf and everyone can see that. at least on the trails your not around long enough for others to see such a thing. 
plus choose almost any 2 bikers and they are likely to become friends within a matter a seconds can the same be said for snobby golfers? il let you decide


----------



## Steve71 (Mar 15, 2004)

I'll take up golfing when the carts can do 0-60 in under 4 seconds.


----------



## Streamline.by.design (Apr 27, 2007)

It is more humiliating walking across a golf course than up a hill pushing your bike.
Golf is to clean for a dirt bag.
Other than rigid riders, the suspension on a mountain bike is lots more fun to ride than the suspension on a golf cart.
How many hot chicks do you see in lycra golfing?
No mountain biker likes something as well groomed as a golf course.


----------



## knives out (Nov 23, 2007)

I will say this... mountain biking has yet to give us a movie that's as funny as Caddyshack.


----------



## texacajun (Jan 20, 2004)

1) Low douchebag encounter count.

2) Posers crash & go away instead of screwin it up for everybody behind them yet again. 

3) When's the last time you ever got to show a girl in a bar your cool golfing scar?

4) Better beer served on a tail gate, beats overpriced watered down drinks & crap beer at the clubhouse.

5) The leeches in your office will never try to horn in on your ride, at least not twice...see #2

6) The odds of somebody from work spotting you in the woods when you're on a sick day & rattin' you out are much lower.

7) The odds of successfully calling in sick from a sports injury when you're really just hungover are much higher

8) Hot chix trail running

9) Better "wish I was there" photo's on the forums?

10) Built in excuse for showing up at drinking establishments grungy & funky smellin' yet know you're still gettin' served.


----------



## wardfoto (Aug 12, 2007)

bigDspud said:


> Are you sure about that?


yeah, cause as nice as she looks here, a riding jersey and some spandex would still win. good effort though. please, if you've got others, send 'em, you may sway me yet:thumbsup:


----------



## 2_Tires (May 29, 2007)




----------



## dauwalt (Mar 26, 2005)

Here are some reasons why MTBing is better than golf where I ride....

https://apps.rockyou.com/rockyou.swf?instanceid=72027015







 Create Your Own


----------



## wardfoto (Aug 12, 2007)

why, yes, i believe that qualifies as a trump.:thumbsup: 
and you can see what i was saying about the riding gear. so much nicer. 
but, hey, just because we've made a very valid, very persuasive argument, don't let that stop anybody from trying to further prove the point, one side or ethe other. hehehe:eekster:


----------



## hailardri335 (Feb 8, 2007)

No men in bad, plaid pants carelessly swinging expensive weapons over their heads.


----------



## boarderdude6092 (Mar 28, 2008)

*mtb is fun golf is 2*

you guys are just dissing golf because you dont know how to play. golf is a gentlemans game and is a growing sport. I'm not dissing mtb though ,its awesome 2. just dont say golf is dumb just because your a a noob at it.


----------



## NE2NM (Dec 5, 2006)

Adrenaline .


----------



## clarkenstein (Mar 8, 2006)




----------



## 2_Tires (May 29, 2007)

boarderdude6092 said:


> you guys are just dissing golf because you dont know how to play. golf is a gentlemans game and is a growing sport. I'm not dissing mtb though ,its awesome 2. just dont say golf is dumb just because your a a noob at it.


please keep me out of anything considered a "gentlemans game." Thank you.


----------



## burtronix (Jun 5, 2006)

NE2NM said:


> Adrenaline .


Adrinaline & Endorphins. They both keep you young. Golf might do a little for your health, if all you are capable of is walking & swinging a stick. MTBing gets your blood pumping from the thrill & the exertion & gets your lungs filled with good clean air.


----------



## 4SEVEN3 (Aug 12, 2007)

Chicks Dig Scars . :thumbsup:


----------



## boarderdude6092 (Mar 28, 2008)

exactly, no class


----------



## BlueTrain (Jan 24, 2005)

boarderdude6092 said:


> exactly, no class


----------



## wardfoto (Aug 12, 2007)

top ten reasons to go mtbing instead of golf. not top ten reasons why golf is so misunderstood and maligned. and mtbing still wins. did you see the chicas? beats golf hands down any day.


----------



## hotfeat1227 (May 15, 2007)

*Mtb...*

..well, its fun (cant argue that one on here :thumbsup: ) and improve you your physical condition as a bonus. i will admit though, im terrible at golf...


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

While some post have been funny here (specially chicks.. that golf chic is gorgeous, btw), I really think that if you asked the same question in a golf forum you would get the same results having golf as the best and mtb sucks.

I really don't think that there is a 'better' sport than another, I think that one finds a sport funner for him/her than another.

I haven't played golf, but I think it could be fun. 

I love mountain biking, but I think that there are really a lot of different activities for different tastes.


----------



## HotBlack (Feb 9, 2008)

bigDspud said:


> Are you sure about that?


What in the heck is goin on with those boobs...


----------



## 2_Tires (May 29, 2007)

That's true for anything. The best anything is always based on perception, truth for that matter is not absolute, it is what the majority believes to be true. But since this is a mountain biking forum, I think we can all agree that mountain biking rocks and golf is for pansies. Please post you "golf is better" arguments here.


----------



## BrianU (Feb 4, 2004)

*"Game" is the key word.*



boarderdude6092 said:


> you guys are just dissing golf because you dont know how to play. golf is a gentlemans game and is a growing sport. I'm not dissing mtb though ,its awesome 2. just dont say golf is dumb just because your a a noob at it.


I have tried golf several times and even have a good friend that owns a golf course. When I was active duty Navy, I also participated in a few annual Chief functions at a local golf course. While I enjoyed the company and being outside was nice, by the 9th hole, I was bored. My take on golf is it is kind of like shooting pool or darts, only done outside. It might be fun, but I can not see any way it can be compared to mountainbiking. The risk factor, physical exertion, and enjoyment even when done alone.....some of the top reasons I enjoy riding in the dirt, are factors that do not apply to golf.

Brian


----------



## joemamad (Oct 3, 2004)

Anyone else here work on a golf course? It pays my bills And funds my passion, so...... I dream about about shredding some of the terrain all day at work.


----------



## CMu_dogtag (Mar 1, 2007)

*Trails Displaced by Golf Courses*

I never held any dislike for golf or golfers. To each his own right? Well, many years ago when I lived in Phoenix AZ one of my favorite places to ride was on the trails at Pinnacle Peak near Scottsdale. Smooth single track, slick red rock, wild flowers, and palo verde trees for shade in the desert. Beautiful, unspoiled desert.

Ever heard of these trails or ridden there? Probably not, it's now Troon North Golf Course.

I showed up ready to ride one day only to find heavy equipment turning under that perfect patch of desert and a sherif's deputy threatening citations if anyone entered the area. Now there is a water hogging, polluting golf course that only a very few wealthy people can use.

To hell with golf and golfers!


----------



## HotBlack (Feb 9, 2008)

CMu_dogtag said:


> Now there is a water hogging, polluting golf course that only a very few wealthy people can use.
> 
> To hell with golf and golfers!


Much has been written about the ecological black hole that golf courses create. The water usage, the massive quantities of chemical runoff trying to make grass grow where it doesn't belong, etc etc...

Very bad. But then, money gets what money wants.


----------



## KTrain40 (Feb 16, 2008)

boarderdude6092 said:


> exactly, no class


I might have no class, but you have no grammar skills. I win.

Plus, I've played golf on many occasions, and its boring and frustrating. You can't re-hit your tee off, you can re-climb a hill.


----------



## AA717driver (Aug 29, 2006)

When I ride, I get a little faster each time.

I've played golf for 35 years and no matter how hard I practice, I haven't gotten any better than when I was in college. Generally, I played golf to go out and enjoy the outdoors. 

MTB'ing (and trail running) has replaced golf--no, make that superseded.

Golf is a good game and has its place...but not so much in my life now. TC

P.S.--Natalie Gulbis is hot by any standard! :eekster:


----------



## Sullycanpara (Jul 4, 2007)

wardfoto said:


> 1. girls in riding clothes. ahhh, poor golfers, the long shorts, the long pants. bummer for you.


Hmmm...sucks for your golf scene then, because around here, the trend for lady golfers (at least, the young ones) are what I'd call "golf skirts". Twice last year I was golfing behind lady golfers with said skirts on that would give quite a show when they bent over to address the ball  I have to say I've never kept up to the players in front like I did those two rounds hehe...

I love riding more than golf, but for me golf is a chance for me to get out with my Dad for a few hours, which is nice too. No way I'd get him out on his bike, so golf is a good excuse.

If you want to look into something interesting, look into the recent movement towards "sustainable golf". I guess some are realizing the stupidity than used to be golf course management, and trying to improve the environment thru golf course design. One course I saw actually took former industrial area/brownfield type stuff, did site remidiation, and turned it into a nice green space that does a lot to try and improve the environment, more than what the land that was there before did....

....saying that, bad singletrack trumps a sweet golf hole any day 

Tim


----------



## wheelbender6 (Sep 25, 2007)

Nobody has ever swung a mountain bike at me.


----------



## CRXPilot (May 15, 2007)

*The Winner*



> Nobody has ever swung a mountain bike at me.


Wheelbender6 has succinctly made the point. Very funny but economical with words. PM me with your contact info so I can ship you the prize.

We went golfing anyway. Only played 9 holes and had a good time after all. I would encourage anyone who hasn't tried it to hit the range a few times with a buddy.

P.S. Keep the girl rider pics coming if you could.


----------



## GTLTSJoe (Jan 27, 2007)

fastale said:


> I've always enjoyed Robin Williams' take on the sport.


Fastale.......Thanks for throwing this up ............Ive reviewed some 5 times leaving me w/ freaking belly ache...........Hey, Golf is not a sport (Lets go Skydiving).............Best Regards to all, Joe


----------



## 2_Tires (May 29, 2007)

Tell me when to stop, lol.


----------



## bigDspud (Mar 14, 2007)

2_Tires said:


> Tell me when to stop, lol.


Did anyone tell you to stop?


----------



## Jayem (Jul 16, 2005)

Sullycanpara said:


> Hmmm...sucks for your golf scene then, because around here, the trend for lady golfers (at least, the young ones) are what I'd call "golf skirts". Twice last year I was golfing behind lady golfers with said skirts on that would give quite a show when they bent over to address the ball


OMG! TWICE a year!


----------



## Leland (Apr 6, 2006)

Im to tired to come up with 9 other reasons so here is my #1

When mountain biking you dont have to worry about getting hit by another guy's balls.

On a side note I play golf and Mountain bike and i really like both.


----------



## HotBlack (Feb 9, 2008)

Jayem said:


> OMG! TWICE a year!


Heheehe... The part I can't help but snicker at is this notion of bending over and addressing balls.

I just KNOW I'm going to use that terribly inappropriately one day, probably real soon.


----------



## 2_Tires (May 29, 2007)

hahahaha


----------



## tomk96 (Nov 10, 2004)

Leland said:


> When mountain biking you dont have to worry about getting hit by another guy's balls.


best one yet


----------



## JmZ (Jan 10, 2004)

10 Golf doesn't have Tomac and Ned
9 No matter how cool the golf cart is... it's still a golf cart
8 Have you ever done a business deal on a bike? Enuff said.
7 You hit a ball with a crooked stick, then chase after it - you should be happy you found it, put it in your pocket and go home (with apologies to George Carlin)
6 Golf hazzards don't include landmines or linebackers
5 I've never seen a bike wrapped around a tree
4 I've never lost a bike in the water, in the trees
3 Both have silly clothes, but I'd rather see the opposite sex in bike clothes
2 I ride to get out into nature and into the quiet, not ducking when I hear 'Fore'
1 It's still golf.

JmZ


----------



## HTR4EVR (Jun 15, 2007)

A sport which you have to were a suit to play is not a sport. Golf is a sport in the same way poker or bowling are.:skep:


----------



## flyfat (Jun 8, 2004)

*lurker here with an opinion*

Don't compare poker to golf. Having golfed for many of my teen years and twenties, I can tell you that it is very athletic move to hit a golf ball well - not aerobically challenging certainly - but requiring fluid power and coordination. I must admit there is something to judging the wind and distance, pulling the right club, controling ones own ego, making an agresive and athletic swing and then seeing the results - and the sound of a trued iron shot - magical. Having said all that - haven't really golfed in 8 years. The investment in time and money given a growing family just didn't make sense. And for me the cycling thing was just better - healthier, and balls out fun. I've also had this growing and nagging feeling that golf is not a sport that should grow. Just so environmenttally twisted, that I began feeling dirty supporting it. Which sucks, cause being the first person on the course at sun-up on a cold late summer morning and looking back and seeing your footprints, chatting with a few great friends - all pretty good. Just not worth it anymore for me - I'm off to ride my cross bike and pray that the snow melts and the trails dry so that I can ride again.

FF


----------



## rotten1 (Jun 25, 2007)

Or as Un-Funny as Caddyshack 2


----------



## Coldass (Nov 23, 2005)

*A picture says it all....*


----------



## Steve030687 (Jan 7, 2007)

I am sorry I got to this post late, but I spend 40hrs a week working at a golf course. I spend all 40 of those hours waiting to get off work at 2 and hit the trails while my coworkers hit the links. 

I would go so far to say that your average mountain biker is way more passionate about their sport than your average golfer. The community is much smaller and closer knit. This close knit factor is key when you are 5+ miles from your car and you have a flat with no tubes. 

You can actually get fatter golfing- very unique thing to be able to do in the world of sport.

Other than Natalie Gulbis, there is nothing worth looking at on a Golf Course, this much I promise you. 

IMHO, If you suck at golf it is a miserable experience having to chase your ball all over the whole and the adjacent holes, while if you suck at MTBing you still have fun. (Provided that you know your limit and don't end up going over the bars)

I love golf and working on a golf course, but I have the rest of my adult life to golf. I would rather fly down a trail at breakneck speeds while I am young. 

Really, I am too type A to play more than 5 holes. Pitch + Putt is fun though.


----------



## HTR4EVR (Jun 15, 2007)

*Golf is not a Sport*

"Why is golf not a sport? First of all, because it doesn't require athletic skill to play. I would think that would be the very first pre-requisite of a sport.":ihih:










Any questions? Look here ...

https://suckatsports.blogspot.com/2007/06/golf-is-not-sport_18.html


----------



## redrider_stx (Nov 20, 2006)

10. Mountain biking has more physical health benefits than golf.
9. Mountain biking is cheaper than golf (okay...this is kinda relative).
8. Mountain biking is a more youthful sport.
7. You get to see cooler things on a trail than you would on a golf course.
6. You don't have to pay expensive club fees to ride (other than a donation or some parking fees).
5. Mountain bikers have nicer legs.
4. Riding around a course on two wheels is a lot more fun and challenging that riding around a course on four.
3. You carry your equipment in a golf bag. I carry mines in a CamelBak.
2. Wearing helmets look a lot cooler than wearing sun visors.
1. The action, the people, the places, the bikes and the fun you have.


----------



## fastale (Jul 2, 2007)

GTLTSJoe said:


> Fastale.......Thanks for throwing this up ............Ive reviewed some 5 times leaving me w/ freaking belly ache...........Hey, Golf is not a sport (Lets go Skydiving).............Best Regards to all, Joe


Joe, if you enjoyed this you should definitely try to see the entire routine. Robin Williams is freakin' hilarious.


----------



## timbo337 (Apr 12, 2005)

#1 biking doesn't kill acres of trees!

I live off campus from college, and I used to be able to ride through some woods to get to class. The campus has decided to turn that land into a golf course... now the land looks like a desert! Families of deer have been pushed out of these woods, and I've definitely seen an increase in road kill while (now) riding my road bike to class. :-/


----------



## YZINGERR (Aug 19, 2007)

Golfing


----------



## den9 (May 25, 2006)

golf and mountain biking is apples and oranges

they both have their differences and they are both fun, 90 percent of the people who talk chit on golf never even played, then once they do they are hooked

and for every one who says it doesnt take athletic skill and its not a work out i guess you havent tried it yet

i know a semi pro golfer who works out all the time for golf, and im sure it will pay his bills someday


----------



## Strykar (Mar 15, 2007)

Thats The Funniest Thing Ive Ever Heard Bro!


----------



## Sullycanpara (Jul 4, 2007)

Hmmm...just thought of one way that golf is better than MTB'ing.... I'll be able to go golfing this weekend, but the trails are still too wet/snowy/muddy up here to ride.....ugh! That sucks 

Tim


----------



## Jayem (Jul 16, 2005)

den9 said:


> golf and mountain biking is apples and oranges
> 
> they both have their differences and they are both fun, 90 percent of the people who talk chit on golf never even played, then once they do they are hooked
> 
> ...


Oh, I've tried it a few times. It doesn't take athletic skill (just skill) and it's not a workout. It's a huge waste of land and a joke.


----------



## HotBlack (Feb 9, 2008)

YZINGERR said:


> Golfing


 Fond memories. When I was a juvenile delinquent, we'd occasionally end training rides by racing through the local country club and across their golf course. Especially on rainy days. The little paved stretches here & there were enough to get your speed up to outrun the golf carts, & there were all these perfectly made berms and features to launch off. Also, whatever finely crafted soil matrix it was that they used on those meticulously manicured greens turned out to be perfect for really long skids. You'd get sideways and hang off the back, & your rudder tire would make perfect sweeping arcs, scraping off about an inch of greasy soil, which would lightly roll up and twist off at the ends, like a perfect croissant.

We did a lot of damage to those pretty little manmade greens.
Then again, they did a lot of damage to the pretty huge hardwood forest they ripped out.

Ha! We were eco-terrorists & didn't even know it.


----------



## jazzzmonky (Dec 8, 2007)

golfing doesn't get any more fun or extreme at night, it just gets more lame. I've also never seen a golf cart with an aluminum frame and 6 inches of air-sprung travel.


----------



## YZINGERR (Aug 19, 2007)

HotBlack said:


> Fond memories. When I was a juvenile delinquent, we'd occasionally end training rides by racing through the local country club and across their golf course. Especially on rainy days. The little paved stretches here & there were enough to get your speed up to outrun the golf carts, & there were all these perfectly made berms and features to launch off. Also, whatever finely crafted soil matrix it was that they used on those meticulously manicured greens turned out to be perfect for really long skids. You'd get sideways and hang off the back, & your rudder tire would make perfect sweeping arcs, scraping off about an inch of greasy soil, which would lightly roll up and twist off at the ends, like a perfect croissant.
> 
> We did a lot of damage to those pretty little manmade greens.
> Then again, they did a lot of damage to the pretty huge hardwood forest they ripped out.
> ...


I am a little more mature these days (please note i said a little). I dont skid across the place as I dont want to piss of the golfers that have to golf there... damn i really am more mature now. 
I would have, before, skid across the entire place and dug out huge lines in the sand traps. Possibly even stole the flag too. 
Now I just ride across the lawn (didnt even leave tracks) and laugh giddily while doing it.


----------



## zeeduv (Jul 30, 2007)

Kozo Shimano: “To put the activity in perspective, 50 million Americans ride a mountain bike – more than 1 ½ times the number of people who play golf. “


----------



## Tom Foolery (Jul 7, 2006)

It takes a degree of skill to negotiate singletrack and hills. Any idiot can hit a ball around a course, its just the number of hits that varies.


----------



## den9 (May 25, 2006)

Jayem said:


> Oh, I've tried it a few times. It doesn't take athletic skill (just skill) and it's not a workout. It's a huge waste of land and a joke.


u think pro golfers dont hit the gym and work out to keep in shape? i guess u dont know much about it.

and for a waste of land, i think the golf courses are a work of art, and if it wasnt a golf course 99 percent chance it would become a neighborhood or shopping center if its in the suburbs.

i love biking alot more then golf but i cant stand ignorant people who bash **** just because its not their hobby


----------



## tduro (Jan 2, 2007)

I plan to take up golf someday...

...when my old and broken body is too beat up to MTB, ski, run, kayak, waterski, wakeboard, or fish.


----------



## Jayem (Jul 16, 2005)

den9 said:


> u think pro golfers dont hit the gym and work out to keep in shape? i guess u dont know much about it.
> 
> i love biking alot more then golf but i cant stand ignorant people who bash **** just because its not their hobby


Not only do I think this, but I know this, as my roomate just qualified to be a "pro" down in Chandler a little while back. I think the pictures of these "pros" do enough justice.

Hey, at least you didn't call it a "sport".


----------



## PainMagnet (May 15, 2007)

CrazyEye said:


> It's Free!


Crazy Eye, I need to go to your bike shop then! Heh.


----------

